# Udder pics



## MindieRose (Apr 28, 2011)

This is not the lumpy udder, this is my Alpine's udder. 2nd freshening, 3 weeks fresh, 12 hours full. She was super lopsided when I got her a couple of weeks ago, and I am getting her a little more evened out. Her right teat is bigger than her left, same with my Lamancha too! Her left one has a sore at the base, I think the babies are beating her up when they are nursing after I keep them separated overnight :sigh: Anyway, her udder seems small to me. Maybe because I have looked at a million pictures of these wonderfully huge udders. I get about a quart+a cup every morning from her. It started off as a pint, then 3 cups a few days later, now has kinda leveled off. So, other than the obvious lopsidedness that I am working on, is there anything I can do to improve condition? I started putting bag balm on her because her skin is super dry and tough, almost like leather. My lamancha is soft as a baby's bottom, supple, and milks like a dream (just not much quantity). I think this udder looks so much nicer than the lamancha's, but it takes so long and my hands get so tired milking her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Her udder looks pretty nice. :thumb: 

What are you feeding her? And also, how are you milking?...like are you milking 2x a day...seperating kids at night...milking in the mornings?...etc. 
Along with feed, genetics plays a big part in how well a doe will milk. Do you know anything about her bloodlines?


----------



## MindieRose (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, she has decent bloodlines is what I was told by her previous owner. I have to find the paper that has her parent's registered names on it. 
She is eating grass hay, alfalfa pellets, goat grain, and minerals. I am milking once a day in the morning, kids separated at night. She has twins. We are keeping one, and selling the other.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sometimes the stress of moving to a new home and establishing a new routine can affect milk production for quite a while. Just give her some more time...they usually peak around 8 weeks fresh. She might produce a lot more for you next year


----------

